# Beginning cello at age 25



## jmalcolm

Good day all, I am 25 years old and I'd like to learn cello. My goals are composition and playing music from the Baroque era onward. I've composed on guitar for 13 years and I know theory and have good technique. I play bass guitar at the same level, and have a more limited grasp of keyboard instruments and percussion.
I don't expect cello to be anything like guitar or fretted instruments, and this is central to why I'm interested in it. I'm sure my past experience can be at least _partially_ transferable to learning cello, but would appreciate your critiques and advice on where to begin.

Thanks so much!


----------



## stevens

Contact a cello teacher


----------



## GraemeG

Yup. A cello teacher is what you need.
GG


----------



## PetrB

GraemeG said:


> Yup. A cello teacher is what you need.
> GG


BTW, with what you have in hand, literally, and your head, you should be a student a teacher would take pleasure in working with, and if you find any love for the 'cello (I'm thinking you will) your progress should be quite satisfactory, even as a 'beginning' adult.

Go for it -- rent or buy a decent quality instrument, since you already know the better machine responds better, then tells you what you are or aren't doing


----------

